Ask HN: Which tech companies have ball pits for employees to play in? - Flopsy
======
calbear81
I thought most tech companies are already ball pits to begin with.

------
CM30
Hopefully, none of them. Work should be about working. It shouldn't be a
preschool or kids entertainment centre.

------
giaour
I really hope the answer is "none of them."

------
aliston
AirBnb does...

[https://twitter.com/gadget_guy/status/648977824573820928](https://twitter.com/gadget_guy/status/648977824573820928)

------
ljk
google -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSVpBqOsC7o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSVpBqOsC7o)

~~~
yetanotheracc
Here, have a dislike.

------
hanniabu
I've been waiting all day hoping it would come out but it hasn't....

Flopsy, if you don't mind spilling the bears, why are you asking about this?

~~~
percept
My hypothesis is that this is being used as a leading indicator to time the
market: "peak ball pit."

------
brbsix
This sort of "perk" (if you could call it that) sounds like a good indicator
to stay far, far away.

[http://40.media.tumblr.com/800d5eb1d5b829b2943d3ee237ec1fc3/...](http://40.media.tumblr.com/800d5eb1d5b829b2943d3ee237ec1fc3/tumblr_n8m8n4T7dE1qlhpc5o1_1280.jpg)

------
Jemaclus
None, I hope. They're bacterial breeding ground. Yuck.

------
eecks
Ball pit seems like.. trying too hard

------
anonfunction
Chartboost does, along with their twenty foot t-Rex

------
kleer001
Why do you want to know?

------
paulcole
;)

